# should I switch from Psychology to Accounting



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm meeting with my advisor tomorrow. I have all my general eds done. I've finished some psychology credits but am losing interest. My primary motivation is to be able to afford living on my own. Isn't it weird if I switch my major? I'm afraid how it will look to other people if I have to explain it to them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not weird at all, changing majors is pretty common. Do what will make you happy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Being a CPA or some type of accountant will leave you worrying less about jobs and making a living.


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Do what you think will make you happy. People change their majors all the time, in fact I know someone who has almost finished her degree and then switched, had to start all over again. It's a lot more common then you think.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd say the mental health industry is saturated with psychology degree graduates. However, every business is going to value hiring an experienced and educated accountant to protect the company's money and bottom line. Students really have to tailor their degrees by research and making projections about which career paths are going to sustain over the duration of your entire working life, provided you plan to stay in the same industry until retirement. I am glad I chose health care, there never seems to be a shortage.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes. It's hard to get a job in psychology because it's such a popular major.
Accounting is a less fashionable career so I'm guessing it's easier to get a job as one.

And no, it's not weird to switch majors. The average number of major switches in american universities is 5!


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am majoring in Accounting, you can not really slack off. You have to actually do the work of you will be lost.


----------



## SwellGuy85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, for what it's worth, I couldn't find a job in 2 years after I got my liberal arts degree. I went back to school for accounting, graduated last year, and had a job waiting for me. Social anxiety was enough of a factor in my previous job search that I needed something as marketable as I could find. Granted, I'm not enjoying it that much, but it provides a good income while I try to figure out something that would be better suited for me. And it sure beats remaining unemployed.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

komorikun said:


> You need to take a couple accounting courses first to see if you like it. The first course is not so bad but intermediate accounting is killer.


 I liked Intermediate Accounting. Cost accounting on the other hand...bleh. Talk about educational Ambien(tm).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AceRimmer said:


> I liked Intermediate Accounting. Cost accounting on the other hand...bleh. Talk about educational Ambien(tm).


I liked cost accounting more. It was way easier too. In general I like managerial accounting way more than financial accounting. It's much more intuitive. Financial accounting has too many rules that don't make sense.

At my university intermediate financial accounting 1 and 2 are the weed out classes. You even have to pass an exam (not just the prereqs) to take intermediate 1 because too many people were failing.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

as far as I know they don't make $$$$!.....


----------



## cir (Nov 21, 2012)

If you end up with psych, it's still possible to get a decent job. A lot of employers don't care what degree you have. All they care is that you have a degree because it indicates you can write, communicate, and learn. What can give you an edge is if you pad your time in college with extracurricular activities that can transfer into real-world skills after graduation. This could include student government, volunteering in a research lab, programming events, or writing articles for the newspaper. That's the stuff that can go a long way when hunting for job.

As an example from my last job. Our staff included people with psych, business, history, French, and economics degrees yet we all did the same type of work.

I would recommend that you go to the career services office and see if you can take the Holland interest inventory. It will spit out a three letter code that could help you make a decision on a major or career. You can use that code to match onto jobs that utilize those skills on Onetonline.org. That web site will display work environments, skills, salaries, and future outlook for many professions.

Sorry for the long post, but I hope it helps.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

Well psych has some of the highest unemployment rates but is one of the more popular majors. Accounting has a lot of openings and I am told it is perfect for shy people. But, you have to be great at math and you have to like accounting. If you don't like it you will be miserable! In the end you have to decide what you want.
If you stick with psychology you can do some volunteering and then look at the PeaceCorps which would look amazing on your resume and might help you in finding a job. 
Good luck, I'm a student as well so I know exactly what you are going through. (Also if you do psych you could learn Spanish and do something like social work)


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

lolaccounting. Have fun with that.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

take an accounting class and see if you like it.

I took one last year thinking it would not be that bad, but I hated it. I love math, but I hate accounting. It was not fun at all.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm in accounting right now, on my way to become a Chartered Accounting. I feel it is hard to gauge accounting by doing first year courses. I mean if you do get a designation of some sort, you really won't be only number crunching and doing balance sheet/income statement things.etc. 

In terms of job market, accounting is one of the best professions imo. Always going to be needed, very transferable to where ever you move to.etc. Alot of doors open with accounting.

This may sound really scary, but if you're up for it this may help you out. Look up an accounting firm or an establishment where you could picture yourself working in the future. Either found out if they have an campus recruiter, and if its a smaller firm just try to get into contact with a partner. You can either just tell them your situation 'im not sure if accounting is for me..etc.' You can either ask them some questons via email or even ask them out for coffee. Majority of time they are glad to help you out, as you are them maybe 15-20 years ago..


----------

